# [SOLVED] analog tv and blue ray players



## tierra (Nov 6, 2007)

I have an analog tv and can't afford to buy a new tv. I was trying to buy a dvd player with cc and zoom and Best Buy (unfortunately the only store I can get to for such things) didn't have any dvd players with closed captioning and zoom. They really didn't seem to know much about anything.

They told me that I should get a blue ray but I thought those don't work with analog. They said as long as they have the red, white, and yellow cable inputs that they work with analog. Is this true?

Also, they said that they all stream videos from the internet, but didn't say if that works with library on-line videos or analog tv. Does anyone know about this? I have a wireless modem (the library is switching to streaming video from buying dvds - so this would be good if it would work).

I do know to Sony is good, any other suggestions for brands?

Thanks.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: analog tv and blue ray players*

Check the player. If it has analog output (ie: yellow RCA), then yes, you can connect it to an older TV. You will be limited to 480i resolution (which won't matter in your application), but it should work.

The streaming content to which they are referring, is in regards to media services such as NetFlix, Hulu, etc. Random streaming content from websites isn't supported.


----------



## tierra (Nov 6, 2007)

*Re: analog tv and blue ray players*

Thank you for your reply.

However, I'm not sure I understand if I can stream on-line content from the library. What is the difference between the way the library streams content and Nexflix or Hulu? I don't think the library on-line videos are random - are they? You have to check them out just like a dvd, only it's on-line.


----------



## v-six (Sep 12, 2004)

*Re: analog tv and blue ray players*

Tierra, the difference is services like Netflix have an app that runs on a Blu-Ray player that helps it connect to their content. Unless the Blu-Ray player explicitly says it has a web browser, a service from your library's website won't work.


----------



## v-six (Sep 12, 2004)

*Re: analog tv and blue ray players*

Also, to add to what Dogg said, even if you find a player with an analog s-video or component output, you're only going to get 480i out of it (thanks analog sunset).

If you don't plan on upgrading to a new TV in the foreseeable future, and you won't take advantage of streaming services like Netflix, you will get no return on the extra money spent on a Blu-ray player. If you can find a DVD player that does what you want, go for it.


----------



## tierra (Nov 6, 2007)

*Re: analog tv and blue ray players*

Thank you very much for your explanations and help.

I had planned on getting a DVD player - but have bought several, and all out of the box are not working - 2 different models Sony, Samsung and Toshiba. So that's why I thought if I could do the library videos I'd get the blue ray. But everything is made so badly these days so the BR's probably be just as poorly made. I'm on SS so no $ for a new TV or expensive equipment (which I've been told is just as likely not to work either with everything made poorly in China with bad parts).

Thank you again.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: analog tv and blue ray players*

I'd question where you are getting the units that don't work. And if you purchased something and it doesn't work, take it back and exchange it. It's more likely that it's not connected correctly. Quality hasn't degraded in recent years.


----------



## tierra (Nov 6, 2007)

*Re: analog tv and blue ray players*

It's been totally connected properly. I've been setting up audio/video stuff for myself and friends for almost 50 years.

The trays didn't come out all the way on any of the units and a friend who does audio/video equipment repairs >40 years said it's the belts on them (too long explanation to type here) and other problems. 

And both he and the people at BB say that it's a crap shoot these days on electronics and more returns then units being kept. 

And the companies have it set up so you have to send back to the company instead of go somewhere close if on warranty and you have to pay postage that costs more than the unit a lot of the times then they just send you a refurbished instead of new product. 

Also, the companies no longer inspect the product before shipping it off, so more units with problems and they have no way to catch on-going problems.

I don't know anyone who hasn't had to return at least one or more items direct out of the box. Many times 3 or 5+ times in a row before a working product, and seems worse every year.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: analog tv and blue ray players*

If it's bad out of the box, BB or wherever else you bought have to exchange or refund it. 

Guess you just have bad luck. I've bought instore (Best Buy) and online (which then has to be further shipped via UPS/FedEx) and not had a faulty unit out of the box. Various brands (Oppo, Samsung, JVC, Philips, Panasonic). With the exception of one unit which was damaged during a power outage. All of my DVD players are still functional...including my very first unit (a Panasonic which had to be serviced once and then replaced because of a faulty master circuit board) purchased in 2000.

I understand the belt issue, had it on my first CD player (Sony - back in like 1987), but it was a known issue on that model, and after being serviced multiple times, it was replaced with a newer model.


----------



## tierra (Nov 6, 2007)

*Re: analog tv and blue ray players*

Thanks for all your help. You helped me make up my mind not to buy a BR.

The problem arose because it's very difficult for me to get into the stores (disabled, housebound and don't drive and the stores are not close by at all, transportation expensive and has to be booked) - but all have been taken back to the store except yesterday's purchase (again a belt problem) which will be exchanged or refunded when I can arrange transportation.

I'm just frustrated (as most people I talk with) about the super poor quality of everything you buy now, even from companies that in the past were known for excellent quality. 

I may buy and try out one more time in-store before leaving (so can get refund then and not go back if it doesn't work out of the box) and if doesn't work, or even if works for back-up I probably will request on freecycle later for a dvd player, as an older model will probably be working longer than anything out there now, and easier to fix if it's fixable. A couple of times with my old player, with help over the phone of my friend I fixed my old player in the past.

Thanks a lot.


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

tierra,

I feel your pain about having limited shopping options.

One suggest is to shop online at newegg or tigerdirect. I've used both with great success. They also do returns without hassles. Another option is to get amazon's premier service. I think it costs a few $ but gets you free two day shipping and easy returns. But make sure you check it out as it was Mrs. yustr that signed us up.

I have a Samsung BR-D6500 player that has the composite (yellow video plus R/W audio) and streams Netflix effortlessly from my wireless network. Hookup was simple - for the first time ever it went exactly as the manual said it would. Newegg has it for $139 with free shipping. LINK Not sure if that's in your price range but I've been very pleased - highly recommended.


----------



## tierra (Nov 6, 2007)

Thanks for the suggestions.

That's out of my price range (I'm on SS). I wouldn't be able to afford Netflix either. I have requested the library request Overdrive media to make an app that works on BR so that in the future if I get a BR player I can watch library on-line. Just for library dvds (my library is really good, but is switching to on-line) a regular working inexpensive dvd player is all I need at this point. I'm going to return this bad player and try once more while in-store and have checked out before taking home. If not working out of box, I'll be in-store and can return (they won't check unless you buy first). If that doesn't work, I'll try freecycle. I'm sure there are lots of old, working not in use dvd players out there.

Thanks, again.


----------

